# Inflamed Nostrils



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone have a picture so I can know what to look out for?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ummm... best bet is to look for very red and swollen nostrils, or if there is discharge


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

^^^ I couldn't fin dany on Google, sorry.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

yea Phili I tried google nothing on there but ok.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I am not really sure what you are looking for... 

But this my Grey after a shower. This is normal for being in the heat and humidity. It goes back to pinkish shortly after.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Was reading and saw look out for inflamed nostrils and discharge, this discharge is easy to look out for but inflamed I need a visual.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why are you interested? Do you suspect your bird has a problem?


----------

